# Redfish 14?



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Would this be a good yak for a 240 lb guy? Is it a kayak you guys would recommend as a good fishing kayak?


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

drawinout said:


> Would this be a good yak for a 240 lb guy? Is it a kayak you guys would recommend as a good fishing kayak?



I am a 250lb guy and was considering a RF14 but ended up getting the Ride135. All the reviews I read pointed me to the 135. However the RF14 is a nice yak. I know a couple of fellas that have them to fish from. (Though at least one of them is talking about "upgrading" to a Ride135). I can say that the 135 for a big dude is awesome. Nice and wide. Stable as anything. Easy in and out. And does all of that without losing speed and tracking.  Hope this helps.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Thanks. Is 750 too much for the Redfish 14. I saw one for sale on craigslist for 750. I think it comes with two flush mount rod holders, a fish finder(minus the battery), anchor, and paddle. Might come with a couple other things, I'd have to read the description again.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

750 w/ a fish finder is a good deal. I have the Redfish 14 and like it alot. I am only pshing 185 though.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i have a redfish 12, and im plenty large. i was around 250 when i got it and it did me fine , the 14 would be just fine for ya.


Jesse


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've got one that I've fished from for the last 3 yrs. and I love it. I've also got a 15' OK Prowler and a 12' Mainstream KingFisher but I spend all my time in the Redfish. I push 190 lbs. at 5' 9" and find it very stable and comfortable and I've had it out in some rough water. You won't go wrong buying that for a first yak and the price doesn't sound too bad either. See you on the water !!


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

I would jump on it with all the goodies for that price!


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a Redfish 14 and was at 255, down a few since then. It is a great yak I think. I will be lookin at somethin a little wider but plan to hang onto me Redfish for marsh fishin or a guest yak. $750 with a FF seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

$750 seems like a good deal for all of those goodies. Might be able to work the seller into going lower. But the other thing to look at is what kind of paddle, and what FF it has. Because if they are junk, then you are going to want to get something else to replace those things and at that point, the $750 may end up being not such a good deal. I know that you can find last new 2008 yaks for really killer prices. Also I have recently become NOT a fan of the flush mounts and will be converting my flush mounts to scotty powerlocks, so I dont put much value in those (just my opinion). But the most important thing is whether you feel it is a good deal. If you have the money and it is in good shape and it puts you on the water and gets you into fish, then you probably have a great deal there. Sorry if this just muddys the water.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Wait, DFG, is that your Redfish on Craigslist? If so then $750 is a killer deal, buy it now.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

I am looking at upgrading to a RF 14. I am at 210 and really like the roominess of the footwell. Of course there isn't much that wouldn't be an upgrade from what I currently have! it has served its purpose and got me to a LOT of fish that I otherwise would not have. Check it for leaks. Some of the older models had a problem with leaks wjere the scupper holes are.

Hey UNCDub, why don't you give the man another user reference! (He fishes one)


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Well i cant really comment on how it works for a 240 lb guy, but i've been pretty satisfied with mine as far as on-the-water performance goes. It's extremely stable with very little hull slap which is a biggy in my book. The roomy cockpit is also nice for fishin in the ocean when you cant get out and stretch except for hopping in the water. The good part is that it's stable enough to turn around and reach the very back of the tankwell or inside the front hatch without getting out. It does just about everything I could ask except maybe to hop up on plane and run from spot to spot every once in a while. 

As far as quality, I'm still kinda up in the air about it. I had a boat replaced under warranty after only a few months because the deck mounded up around the scuppers and eventually formed a crack near one of them. I've seen several others have the same exact problem. The day i picked up the new boat i noticed the same scuppers already slightly pushed up but was told if it happens again they will replace it again. The fact that they stand behind their lifetime warranty means a lot.

That being said, I wouldnt hesitate to buy one.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't think the life time warranty transfers if you buy a used from some one though.


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

Personally I think the price is a little steep. I am trying to sell a Tarpon 140 right now for $650 including scotty rod holder, paddle, and anchor. I know a guy selling a Redfish 14 for 575 without paddle or anchor. At those prices you could buy and install a new fishfinder yourself. Of course both of us are 3-5hrs away from you though. JMO


----------

